# Goodbye my dear little Sammy



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I Just had a knock on the door off a neighber who asked if i owned a Ginger/White cat. 
I said i did and he told me there was one lying on the pavement up the road. 
I dashed out to look and it was my little Sammy. :crying: it looks 
like he has been there all night, he stayed out 
last night as he has done 100's of times before. 
It's not clear what has happened to him. 
I kissed his head and said goodbye then wrapped 
him in a fleece blanket he will be layed to rest along 
side Pippa & Lady. R.I.P my little boy love you always. xxx

http://sammy-tomlinson.pets.gonetoosoon.org


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

OMG hun, i am so sorry for your loss....massive (((HUGS)))


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

So sorry xxxx RIP sammy xxx


----------



## Ollysmum (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry, the same thing happened last year to my next door neighbour's beautiful cat. 
Take care xxx


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm so very sorry. Run free Sammy.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Sammy xxx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry for your loss hun, RIP Sammy, he looks lovely in the pic BTW.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

oh how sad!!! i am so so sorry for your loss!!! xxxxx


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. 

R.I.P Sammy. Free to run around at the Bridge now, Bless you xxx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

sorry for sammys passing, he was wll loved and will be sadly missed as he makes his new way to rainbow bridge,
yours wendy 
memories live forever
rip sammy xxx


----------



## serpentseye (Feb 20, 2010)

i am so sorry for your loss, you poor thing i feel so sorry for you!


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

So sorry. RIP little one.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. Rest in Peace little Sammy.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Hun i am so sorry to hear about Sammy, my thoughts are with you.

RIP Beautiful Sammy xxxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of you loved one. My thoughts are with you x
Run free Little Sammy at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know how you feel because I lost my Louis today.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am so sorry fro your loss  RIP Sammy.


----------

